# Why are kdepim 4.4 and kdepim 4.8 pulled in when upgrading to kde 4.8



## roelof (May 29, 2012)

Hello, 

When I did the steps according to /usr/ports/UPDATING I get this message : 

```
kdepim-4.4.11.1_3 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      kdepim-4.8.3
```

So I wonder why two versions of the same program are pulled in.

Roelof


----------



## OH (May 29, 2012)

You'll have to tell us first which port is trying to install deskutils/kdepim44. In my opinion, 4.8 from deskutils/kdepim4 is the preferred one.


----------



## roelof (May 29, 2012)

How can I see which port it was.

Roelof


----------



## OH (May 29, 2012)

The lines above the error you quoted should be able to tell you that.


----------

